# WFT Baltic Pilk oder Lightspeed Pilk



## Margaux (16. März 2008)

Hallo Leute #h,

zum Meeresangeln setze ich derzeit eine Harrison VT 60-120 WG in 2,70m ein. Als Erängzung zum Pilken vom Kutter - in deutschen wie in dänischen Gefilden - als auch für das Fjordfischen in Norwegen schwanke ich zwischen den beiden folgenden WFT-Ruten:

WFT Baltic Pilk 2,90m 30-150g dreiteilig

oder

WFT Lightspeed Pilk 2,90m 50-200g dreiteilig

(Wegen der Reisetauglichkeit bevorzuge ich die dreiteiligen Modelle.)

Die Baltic Pilk ist sicherlich mehr die Allround-Rute im Vergleich der beiden Ruten, während die Lightspeed mit bis zu 200g angegebenen Wurfgewicht sicherlich die schwere Ergänzung zu meiner 120g-Meeresrute ist.

Kann jemand etwas zu den beiden WFT-Ruten - vielleicht sogar vergleichend - sagen?? Danke schön!!! #6


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (16. März 2008)

*AW: WFT Baltic Pilk oder Lightspeed Pilk*

ich würde, da du schon eine leichte rute hast eher zu dem schwereren model raten. 

schau dir doch nochmal die rainer korn modelle oder die penn charisma senso pilk an, die finde ich persönlich besser


----------



## Stephan25 (18. März 2008)

*Fenwich Seahawk Pro*

Hallo.

Schon mal eine Fenwick Seahawk Pro Light Pilk (25-125 gr. 2,70 oder 3,00) in der Hand gehabt.

Ich leider nicht. Die Ruten werden aber als super beschrieben.


----------



## micha_112 (18. März 2008)

*AW: WFT Baltic Pilk oder Lightspeed Pilk*

Moin Stephan,

die Fenwick ist ein klasse Stock,etwas schwerer leider aber super verarbeitet und nicht kaputt zu bekommen.

Gruß Michael


----------



## Margaux (19. März 2008)

*AW: WFT Baltic Pilk oder Lightspeed Pilk*

Danke für Eure Antworten. Es gibt aber anscheidend niemanden, der etwas genaueres zu den WFT-Ruten, speziell zur Lightpilk Speed sagen kann...  #h


----------



## Stephan25 (19. März 2008)

*AW: WFT Baltic Pilk oder Lightspeed Pilk*



micha_112 schrieb:


> Moin Stephan,
> 
> die Fenwick ist ein klasse Stock,etwas schwerer leider aber super verarbeitet und nicht kaputt zu bekommen.
> 
> Gruß Michael


 
Hallo Micha,

was meinst du mit etwas schwerer? Leider finde ich nirgends Gewichtsangaben.

Etwas schwerer wird oft ausgegeglichen, das eine Rute dadurch besser "in der Hand" liegt.


----------



## micha_112 (19. März 2008)

*AW: WFT Baltic Pilk oder Lightspeed Pilk*

Moin Stephan,

in 2,70m wiegt sie 329g und in 3m wiegt sie 369g.
In der Hand liegt die Rute sehr gut.

Gruß Michael


----------



## tosa76 (20. März 2008)

*AW: WFT Baltic Pilk oder Lightspeed Pilk*

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mir Anfang des Jahres folgende Kombi zugelegt:

Rute: WFT-Baltic Pilk in 2,70 m Länge, 2-teilig
Rolle: Penn Slammer 460
Schnur: 350 m geflochtene Spiderwire in gelb 0,20 mm

Die Rute ist super verarbeitet, liegt traumhaft in der Hand und man spürt auch bei weiten Würfen jeden Zupfer am Grund.

Mein schwerster Dorsch an dieser Rute hatte 17 Pfund und die Rute hatte genug Power, um das Biest sicher zu landen.

Ich kann die WFT Baltik Pilk nur wärmstens empfehlen :m


----------



## Stephan25 (20. März 2008)

*AW: WFT Baltic Pilk oder Lightspeed Pilk*

Hallo.

Die Balzer Edition IM 12 Seawaver 135 (2,75 m, 40-135 gr.) macht auch einen SEHR guten Eindruck.


----------



## Margaux (20. März 2008)

*AW: WFT Baltic Pilk oder Lightspeed Pilk*

@tosa56,

das ist schonmal eine gute Info #6


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (20. März 2008)

*AW: WFT Baltic Pilk oder Lightspeed Pilk*

Aber Margaux denk mal logisch. 
Du hast jetzt momentan schon eine Pilkrute mit 120gr Wurfgewicht. Jetzt willst du dein Tackle um eine Rute aufrüsten. Da wäre die mit 150g Wurfgewicht doch völliger Quatsch, weil 30g Unterschied doch echt ein Witz sind. Da ist die Rute mit 200g Wurfgewicht doch viel sinnvoller! Die kannst du in Norwegen sogar noch benutzen um Köhlern beim "speed jigging" nachzustellen #6


----------



## Dakota (25. März 2008)

*AW: WFT Baltic Pilk oder Lightspeed Pilk*

Ich habe beide Ruten, und fische lieber mit der Speedpilk, weil die ein bißchen mehr Power hat und etwas steifer ist. Ist aber Geschmacksache, sind beides super Ruten! Habe auch die 300 gramm und die 30 lbs, sind genauso top!!


----------



## Margaux (27. März 2008)

*AW: WFT Baltic Pilk oder Lightspeed Pilk*



Dakota schrieb:


> Ich habe beide Ruten, und fische lieber mit der Speedpilk, weil die ein bißchen mehr Power hat und etwas steifer ist. Ist aber Geschmacksache, sind beides super Ruten! Habe auch die 300 gramm und die 30 lbs, sind genauso top!!



@Dakota

Vielen Dank für die Aussage aus der Praxis #6. Auf theoretische Sprüche von wegen Logik verzichte ich gerne #d, die bringen keinen weiter. Da ich schnelle Ruten bevorzuge, werde ich wohl eher zur Speedpilk greifen.


----------

